# Savage O/U any good?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been saving up for a Citori for some time just waiting for the right sale. As I look I see the Savage O/U at about half of the price of the Citori ($549) and the Winchester for $999 both on sale now at Cabela's. Has anyone got any experience with these? Any recommendations? Keep waiting? I have made the mistake before of getting the cheap one and regretted it as these are normally investments for a lifetime that will likely become an heirloom, but the dollars seem to make good cents as I could get a rifle and the Savage for the price of the Citori. :mrgreen: The finish on the Savage looks much nicer than that of the lower end Citori and the Winchester...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

For me , it's not about the name. It's about the caress. How does she point for you. Hold her in your arms. Wisper sweet sayings to her like " What 3' mag would you like today?" or" How would you like to go out and turn some clays into dust?". .............................

If she performs for ya, what's in a name. :O•-: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is your real name Barry White?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ive never handled a Savage OU, but have handled a Winchester.

The Winchester wasnt too bad handling. The action was a tad stiff but i would assume that it will break in with time. The balance was fairly good but not perfect. Seems like it was a little heavier toward the back when seeing how the weight distribution sat mid gun. But it has been a few years since i last looked at one, so it could be better now. All in all, it felt like a good value for the price.

I have a Citori if you ever want to shoot it and see how you like it


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Seem's Al's handled many a shotgun in his day. Bet he's named a few as well. But he speaks truth. Take your wife down to the mothership with the note that you are looking for a new girlfriend and you need her help picking her out. Be sure to buy her some fudge when you are done with the shotguns.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Seem's Al's handled many a shotgun in his day. Bet he's named a few as well. But he speaks truth. Take your wife down to the mothership with the note that you are looking for a new girlfriend and you need her help picking her out. Be sure to buy her some fudge when you are done with the shotguns.


+1 :O•-:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Save your money. On the savage. The Winchester 101 is a great gun and very comparable to the citori. But I have seen citori on sale low grades for $1000 new. 
But as stated before it's all about the fit. Every O/U feels different. 
I have head the new CZ are alright and in the $700 range.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Save your money. On the savage. The Winchester 101 is a great gun and very comparable to the citori. But I have seen citori on sale low grades for $1000 new.
> But as stated before it's all about the fit. Every O/U feels different.
> I have head the new CZ are alright and in the $700 range.


I have a friend that swears by the CZ Redhead. If I was buying that would be the one.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

My dad has the Citori and it's amazing. I love it and I think I shoot it more than he does! (so, maybe a few shells a year?  ) 

Hold out! Don't skimp!
(But then again I've never looked at any of the other guns, so defiantly do that first...)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> For me , it's not about the name. It's about the caress. How does she point for you. Hold her in your arms. Wisper sweet sayings to her like " What 3' mag would you like today?" or" How would you like to go out and turn some clays into dust?". .............................
> 
> If she performs for ya, what's in a name. :O•-: :lol:


Wow, I may buy a gun.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with what was said about the way the gun fits the user and how it feels being the best deciding factor on which shotgun to buy. I grew up shooting Remington 1100s and 870s, when it came time to pick a nice over-under I was able to try quite a few at the club. I hit the best with a Citori, it felt like my Remingtons with an instant second shot with no distractions. I just couldn't get my face down and keep it down on any of the European made guns. I really did want the Beretta, it’s prettier than the Browning, weighs less and the balance seems better. The Winchester feels like an American gun, the Savage has the higher comb like the continental guns, they are both less expensive for a reason.
Hold out for the Browning…but try out a Berretta before you plop down the cash.

Edit: I bought the display gun. They knocked off enough that I was able to buy the fancy leather takedown case for it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a citori and I thought it was the best. But then I talked myself into a Cynergy and I love it. If you can afford it definitely worth a look.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I give you permission to buy a Browning Superposed


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

DO NOT BUY SAVAGE & DEFIANTLY DON'T BUY A C/Z!!!
I am at a shot gun range 3+ times a week & have seen nothing but trouble with both especially the C/Z. They break firing pins regularly & you have a heck of a time getting replacements. We run a youth shooting group at our range & some of the kids had these guns & did not get a box of ammo shot before breakage started. You will get what you pay for & Browning is a great gun but customer service from them is terrible! I would save a bit longer & get a Beretta. One other thing you can look at is how much you will be using the gun. If it will be only a field gun you can get by with a slightly less expensive gun as you won't be putting the number of shells through it like you would if it was a target gun. But what ever you do stay away from Turkish made fire arms.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I fondled the Savage last weekend and it is clearly a much different quality grade.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I used to shoot trap competitively and actually won a savage at a raffle at a shoot. I hated the thing to put it nicely. It had a hard time ejecting the shells, the fire pin didn't strike the primer very clean, for some reaons the heat waves really were noticeable coming off the barrel after only about 100 rounds through it, I don't have one positive word to say about it in all honesty.
If you can afford it go with the Citori. My first gun was a 24" barrel 20 gauge Citori, I have bought 3 more since that and have zero complaints about any of them. They are a sweet little gun!


----------

